# Please Wait



## derekpayne (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi

We have a Franke Flair bean to cup machine which has just developed a fault, it reads "Please Wait" permanently in the display.

Turn it off by the button and turn it back on and it still shows "Please Wait", if you turn it off on the mains and turn it back on it shows "Please Wait" but goes through some other pre standby procedures where the brewing group does its thing etc, but the "Please Wait" stays in the display.

Any ideas?

Cheers


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

If you Google "Frankie Flair Please Wait" it seems to be a common problem.

I'd suggest either something is clogged, or the electronics are shot.

As it cant self-diagnose suggest you take everything removable off it (i.e. drip tray, water tank etc) and also get into the grinder part as best you can and give it a good clean and put it back together.

If that fails you either take it to pieces and do a more through deep clean (if you feel competent enough), call an engineer or bin it and buy a better machine.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I would remove the entire brew group assembly and clean, just in case it's not resetting properly.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I think your coffee machine is mocking you


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Or wants to work at Direct Line's call centre


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

The nerves on that machine! Not exactly what you want to hear when needing that first shot of the morning! hope you get to the bottom of it and have alternative methods in the meantime?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Could be worse.

It could be making coffee for you.


----------



## derekpayne (Oct 12, 2013)

Its with the engineers at the moment, will post when fault is found.


----------



## derekpayne (Oct 12, 2013)

Ok fault was found to be the "Top Fuse Cord" I presume its an inline fuse which they charged us 2.5 hrs labour for, I don't know whether that is fair or not how much stripping of the machine is needed to get to that part?

Total bill is £197.18 ( £5.18 parts & £192.00 labour, that's £64 per hr plus VAT).

You hear horror stories about people being charged extorsionate amounts just because a fuse has blown, but I don't want to be one of them.

If anyone has had this fault before could you let us know how much it cost to repair?

Cheers


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I'd get familiar with this manual

http://www.laniel.com/pdf/Flair%20parts.pdf


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

derek, it is all relative. You have probably been massively overcharged, but that siad, what options did you have? They are not the sort of machine that a hands on person buys, therefore these companies know only too well how to charge. I do not think there will be many other owners of this style of machine on here for you to compare notes with.

How much was the machine to buy new? Unfortunately, the b2c machines are packed with useful electronics, useful that is until they break!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I dont think you were ripped off, although £5 is a bit on the high side for a fuse.

Presumably you asked the engineer what his rate was before he started work? At £60 an hour you can then either tell him to jog on and find someone cheaper, or bite the bullet.

£60 p/h again may be reasonable, depending on his experience, how far he had to drive to get to you etc.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Also, how long was spent afterwards putting the machine through a few cycles to check that the fuse wouldn't just blow again. If a fuse blows, it's sometimes an early indication that something else is at fault somewhere


----------

